# Frozen Embryo Transfer



## joannej (Apr 28, 2005)

Has anyone had a successful pregnancy with a frozen embryo transfer.  Our first IVF cycle has failed, my period came before the 2ww was over.  We have 4 frozen embryos though - grade 2's and I was just wondering whether anyone has achieved a pregnancy this way.

Be grateful for any info.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi joanne

quite a few ladies have concieved with frozen embryos, maybe if you post in girl and boy talk you will get a better response as i would think a lot of them will not read this thread very often. follow the link below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,1.0.html

good luck

pam xx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi joanne

Just to let you know I got pregnant by FET last year, and am in my 2ww for my second FET. 

Although my first FET ended with m/c at 5 months to a baby daughter Ellie    I am trying to be keep positive for this one, and hope Ellie is sprinkling her angel dust.  I do my test on 12 May.  

Loads of  

Wendy


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

My friend Debbiea, over on the IUI thread, is pg with twins after her FET.

Good Luck
Megan


----------

